# vw caddy seats



## A1val (May 22, 2010)

Hi All

Iam looking at getting some new seats for my 07 caddy as i hate the ones that they come with, iam just wondering does anyone know what seats will fit straight into a caddy , iam thinking maybe vw touran front seats , but does anyone eles no any better ideas??


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Touran seats go straight in.

Don't know if electrics meet up but this is easy to get round if you get electric seats.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

A1val said:


> Hi All
> 
> Iam looking at getting some new seats for my 07 caddy as i hate the ones that they come with, iam just wondering does anyone know what seats will fit straight into a caddy , iam thinking maybe vw touran front seats , but does anyone eles no any better ideas??


Get onto www.caddy2k.com or .co.uk cant mind wealth of info there.

Most Vag seats will fit some need a little modding of the frame.

R32 seats look immense.


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

As above caddy2k is the place
Basically anything from a mk5/6 golf will go in as does audi a4 and tt personally i have front and rears from a 2010 scirocco in mine


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeh you can put pretty much any vag seat in there


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

This thread is useless without pics!!!!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

golf GTI seats ive seen in them but i cant imagine they are any comfier than the ones already in the caddy

whats wrong with the ones you have? mines were a great fit


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I have audi a5 leather ones, had to lop a lug off and drill another hole, but all good. am even fitting rear seats as well.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

As the Grizzmeister says Cady2k is your best bet...There is a thread on what seats fit. I fitted Mk4 Golf seats in my 56 Caddy....A pig to fit too!!..I had the skint knuckles to prove it!!

R32 and Mk5 Golf GTI look fantastic but not easy to pick a set at decent price.

Steve


----------

